# Htc Touch Pro Smart Phone



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have had my phone about 3 weeks. It comes with IE and Opera. Not sure why it has both. Anyway, I can log onto and read posts on the forum but can't post, can't type. The box is there for text but nothing happens. It's making me crazy!







Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm assuming you mean the HTC Touch Pro? Once the keyboard is slid open to type and you find a box you wish to type in, have you tried touching the box to activate the cursor? That's what I have to do with my Tilt.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> I'm assuming you mean the HTC Touch Pro? Once the keyboard is slid open to type and you find a box you wish to type in, have you tried touching the box to activate the cursor? That's what I have to do with my Tilt.


Yes,it's the HTC Touch Pro and I have tried touching the box, tapping the box, cussing at the box


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'm assuming you mean the HTC Touch Pro? Once the keyboard is slid open to type and you find a box you wish to type in, have you tried touching the box to activate the cursor? That's what I have to do with my Tilt.


Yes,it's the HTC Touch Pro and I have tried touching the box, tapping the box, cussing at the box








[/quote]

Just think - the phone is now getting _smarter_ with all those new words!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you given it to Cricket to "play" with, yet???? Surely she'd know what to do...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use the standard HTC Touch.
Some websites don't work completely no matter what you do. The culprit is usually IE.
I use other browsers to get the job done. I have Opera, IE, Skyfire, and IRIS. 
I suggest trying one of the others you don't have. They are all free downloads.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....but can't post, can't type. The box is there for text but nothing happens. It's making me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL JIM!!!1 I get it!!! HHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You iphone people think you're all that and more









Just don't drop it in the toilet, had that happen to a buddy and it cost him $425 to get a new one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> ....but can't post, can't type. The box is there for text but nothing happens. It's making me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















[/quote]

If only my company would allow the iphone...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

California Jim said:


> ....but can't post, can't type. The box is there for text but nothing happens. It's making me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















[/quote]

I can read posts but not respond...yet...I'll find a way!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I can read posts but not respond...yet...I'll find a way!


You might want to try the MoblitySite HTC Touch forums. These forums are pretty much de facto when it comes to HTC devices.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Skyfire works, I'm, posting this from my HTC TOUCH . FREE DOWNLOAD, and it's cool.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Skyfire works, I'm, posting this from my HTC TOUCH . FREE DOWNLOAD, and it's cool.


Skyfire works!thnx so much!using it now!


----------

